# 1900



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Greetings
title refers to events appearing in primarily Europe during the 20th century when both art and science took some giant steps in a mutual fertilization. This formed some personal inspiration when creating this piece walking around the different cultures in Europe.
Please take a listen and comment if you wish:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2F1900-concept-of-time-orchestral

Kjell


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Ahhh, here's the new one! I like it a lot, I can hear the influences you mention, I especially like the guitar, very Spanish. I also hear some Russian here and there or at least it sounds like that to me.

Great work again Kjell.
Kind regards
Mark


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you Mark for your nice comment. Glad you heard the influences. Yes, guitar is my new discovery, I have a few duets for guitar and violin on SC.
Cheers,
Kjell


----------

